# What is he?!



## luvmypets (Jan 29, 2015)

This is our big boy Reggie. He is our lovely mystery ram. Im thinking he is a khatadin thoughts?


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 29, 2015)

Ugh I apologize for the quality, he is a VERY handsome boy. Stupid phone!


----------



## mysunwolf (Jan 29, 2015)

I agree with Katahdin! He's my favorite color of sheep  He looks nice to me, but I'm really new to all this. He looks shorter in body than some of the rams I've seen, but it's hard to tell from the photos.


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 29, 2015)

Yea ill take some better pictures later.


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 29, 2015)

Here are some pictures from my fancy camera! Here he is during the fall.


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 29, 2015)

Thoughts?!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 29, 2015)

Hes a little wooly to be pure katahdin isnt he? Id say dorper katahdin cross. He is Lovely!


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 30, 2015)

Maybe! It would explain why his daughter is almost solid black  

Anyone else taking guesses!?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 31, 2015)

He's a good looking guy and I did have a katahdin ewe with a dorper ram and got a black with some brown wooly ram lamb last year...my guess would be katahdin but I am no expert at all.  Only very wooly ram was our first, and he was a white dorper/katahdin cross.  Our ewe Jess looked very much like your ram and was katahdin and never did shed off that wool completely.  Whatever he is, he is a nice look ram for sure!


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 31, 2015)

Thank you!!!! He is so sweet but a playfully ram. If you turn your back he rams you but not like agrssive


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 31, 2015)

Very careful there Luvmypets.....that is how it starts...I would NOT turn my back ever again on ANY ram, no matter how sweet...have had that surprise and it was not a good one!


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 31, 2015)

bonbean01 said:


> Very careful there Luvmypets.....that is how it starts...I would NOT turn my back ever again on ANY ram, no matter how sweet...have had that surprise and it was not a good one!


I know I dont trust him anymore. If he is on a lead he is good but the other day I went to open and door and he rammed my hip into a wall.


----------



## Bossroo (Feb 1, 2015)

luvmypets said:


> Here are some pictures from my fancy camera! Here he is during the fall.
> 
> View attachment 7028
> 
> ...


Since this ram has a mane, he must have Barbados somewhere in his genetic makeup . No black suggest no dorper ,  he is just a heinz  mix of Barbados  with a wool breed.   Since he is starting to show aggression and is starting to butt you, a holiday to freezer camp is in order.


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 1, 2015)

Bossroo said:


> Since this ram has a mane, he must have Barbados somewhere in his genetic makeup . No black suggest no dorper ,  he is just a heinz  mix of Barbados  with a wool breed.   Since he is starting to show aggression and is starting to butt you, a holiday to freezer camp is in order.


 sorry but we could never eat Reggie. He is our pet. That barbados genetic thing is cool. Whatever he is we love him all the same.


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 2, 2015)

Katahdins can have manes too and there are such things as white dorpers


----------

